# MySQL Syntax für suche nach Textteil



## Randall (15. Mrz 2005)

Datenbank = MySQL.

Ich muss eine SELECT Anweisung haben die ein Tabellenfeld nach Text durchsucht . Das Feld ist vom Typ Text. Jedoch soll nich auf einen vollständigen Inhalt hin durchsucht werden, sondern nur auf einen "Teilstring" hin.

Also für die eingabe "Mei" muss er dann finden: Meier, Meierhans, Meister, Meiler. 

Habe noch keine entsprechende Anweisung gefunen.


----------



## bambi (15. Mrz 2005)

Meinst Du sowas wie:

```
SELECT   name
FROM     tableXyz
WHERE    name like '%Mei%'
```
Bin mir jetzt bei der MySQL-Syntax nicht so 100%ig sicher, aber auf den meisten anderen DBs geht's so.


----------



## Randall (15. Mrz 2005)

Danke..sowas hab ich gesucht..werds gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mrz 2005)

Besser ist es die Volltext-Möglichkeiten von MySQL zu nutzen.... Im übrigen würde ich Fragen nach SQL-Syntax von MySQL doch mal besser in einem MySQL-Forum stellen...


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2005)

ich würde den suchbegriff vorher noch upper stellen, damit du auch alle findest.

also

SELECT   name 
FROM     tableXyz 
WHERE    upper(name) like '%MEI%'

bei mysql kannst du eine myisam-tabelle nehmen, die unterstützt volltextsuche.

cu


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mrz 2005)

Ist echt nett die Volltextsuche, weil man die Ergebnisse sortiert nach Relevanz bekommt, wie in einer Suchmaschine, weil man sich nicht um Sonderzeichen kümmern muss (ä, ae, ...) ...

Einfach mal diesen Artikel lesen: http://www.devarticles.com/index2.php?option=content&task=view&id=195&pop=1&page=0&hide_js=1


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2005)

jou, bei innodb solle es ab anfang 2006 auch einen fulltext-index geben


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mrz 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jou, bei innodb solle es ab anfang 2006 auch einen fulltext-index geben



Also in 5.1 .. hatte ich gar nicht gesehen in der Roadmap...


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2005)

hatte ich auch nur flüchtig in der mailinglist gelesen als einer der entwickler meinte, dass es "FRÜHESTENS 2006" was werden wird - also ende 2009


----------

